# I-Nex



## fernandel (Mar 19, 2015)

Hi!

On KDE is System Information Center but on GNOME I missed something like KDE has. I found 
http://gnomefiles.org/content/show.php/I-Nex?content=162854
application but I don't know if is possible to have it on FreeBSD. They use gambas2.

Thank you.


----------

